# Wheel Chair eval for Medicare



## marguimo (Oct 28, 2014)

Specialy PM&R Physiatry - We are getting a bunch of this request, Medicare guidelines have been updated to exaustive paper work and documentation. For a face to face eval for about 60 minutes, what will be the right codes to use besides the 99215 or 99205? Perhaps eomthing else or a whole new code? 

Thanks in advance. 

MG


----------



## mhstrauss (Oct 29, 2014)

marguimo said:


> Specialy PM&R Physiatry - We are getting a bunch of this request, Medicare guidelines have been updated to exaustive paper work and documentation. For a face to face eval for about 60 minutes, what will be the right codes to use besides the 99215 or 99205? Perhaps eomthing else or a whole new code?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> MG



Is it for manual wheelchair, or the power scooter-type chairs?


----------



## marguimo (Oct 29, 2014)

We for both, but the one its requiring this long form and extended face to face is for the power one. Thank you!


----------



## mhstrauss (Oct 29, 2014)

marguimo said:


> We for both, but the one its requiring this long form and extended face to face is for the power one. Thank you!



Look at G0372...I just had to look into this yesterday for one of my PM&R docs.  This code is to cover the time required for the extensive forms they have to fill out.  You can bill this in addition to the E/M service for the History and Physical required to determine the need for the PMD.  It really doesn't pay a lot (I believe just under $10, depending on your location), but it's better than nothing!  There's also a couple of previous threads on this, just search the G0372.  See section 30--- of this Medicare Manual:

http://www.cms.gov/Regulations-and-Guidance/Guidance/Manuals/downloads/clm104c12.pdf

HTH!!


----------

